# Game thread: 11/20: Chicago Bulls at Denver Nuggets, 8 pm, CSN



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Place 'em bets.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

What the Bulls shooting woes find an Answer in Denver?










or will they just find another kind of answer they can't deal with?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A Denver writer looks at our slow start:



> The 2-7 Bulls, whose poor start is partly attributed to the trade rumors, have little to smile about as they get ready to face a Nuggets team that has won five straight.
> 
> Coach Scott Skiles admits the Jekyll-and-Hyde routine is growing old.
> 
> ...


Bulls shooting for an identity


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

<object id="W4742de8325d9900c" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/4742de8325d9900c" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/4742de8325d9900c" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object><object id="W4742de9860c307f4" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609963c221a1c8b/4742de9860c307f4" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609963c221a1c8b/4742de9860c307f4" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Free stream:
http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...500_nba-league_pass_denver_051201.asx&gid=155


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Off Topic*

fftopic:

King Joseus, who is that in your avi?

Bak on topic, no way the Bulls beat this team. Or my name isn't Taco Daddy!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

We're gonna get beat...

BADLY


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Off Topic*



taco_daddy said:


> fftopic:
> 
> King Joseus, who is that in your avi?
> 
> Bak on topic, no way the Bulls beat this team. Or my name isn't Taco Daddy!


Well, I did put her name right above the picture, but I guess I can tell you.

The beautiful and talented Leelee Sobieski. She hasn't been in all that many films, though...

As for tonight's game, I'm picking the Bulls out of my spite for the Nuggets - logic be damned (though Najera's my boy, and I'd own his jersey by now if he were on another team...no, I'm not willing to go throwback and get one of him as a Warrior or Maverick).

Bulls 111
Nuggets 106

Chris Duhon explodes for 25, Gordon says "No, no." and scores 30.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Bulls by three.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Off Topic*



King Joseus said:


> Well, I did put her name right above the picture, but I guess I can tell you.
> 
> The beautiful and talented Leelee Sobieski. She hasn't been in all that many films, though...


She was Joan of Arc back when she was a kid, and was the next big thing fora while. So I guess if she was Joan, she was hot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I think the Nuggets will win by slim margins, so about 10 :-D


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Rough start.

Rough season.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

THE HAWK isn't an all-NBA talent by any stretch.

But he's a solid vet. 

I find it funny he was good enough to start on the Mavs team that went to the Finals but the idea of him starting on Paxson's bad Bulls team is ridiculous.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Hinrich 3 in a row


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

nba.com is being gay and i dont get off for another 40 minutes


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> THE HAWK isn't an all-NBA talent by any stretch.
> 
> But he's a solid vet.
> 
> I find it funny he was good enough to start on the Mavs team that went to the Finals but the idea of him starting on Paxson's bad Bulls team is ridiculous.


Um, it is ridiculous on THIS team

he was starting in dallas with DIRK, JOSH and JASON TERRY

all those dudes score with ease..

that's the difference..


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this going to get pretty ugly...
the nuggz have an high octane offense and will most likely drop 110+
and the bulls just can shoot aboce .45 to save their life.
watchout for tyrex to have a huge game on the break and grabing chucked shots by krich an benny..

i'll watch the first 2q then i'll decide whether to watch the whole thing or not.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Noah scores. Is that his first?


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

lol


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Um, it is ridiculous on THIS team
> 
> he was starting in dallas with DIRK, JOSH and JASON TERRY
> 
> ...


Who is not getting playing time due to THE HAWK that can score w/ ease?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

JR Smith buries the bomb.

Paxson had no use for this guy.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> JR Smith buries the bomb.
> 
> Paxson had no use for this guy.


And I have no use for JR either. I never missed that guy.

But 36 points allowed in 1Q. That sucks.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

lol Tom Dore "Najera can't shoot"
Najera hits 2 threes


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> And I have no use for JR either. I never missed that guy.


We never saw him.

Its funny that Skiles says he needs shooters and Paxson dumps who would be the best shooter on the team. JR Smith can fill it up. 46% from 3. Paxson gave him away for nothing, right after giving Tyson Chandler away for nothing.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Smith another three...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Bulls reeling from another 3 from JR Smith.

Ouch. 

That has to make Paxson feel silly inside.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Griffin has no place on the court.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Bulls reeling from another 3 from JR Smith.
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> That has to make Paxson feel silly inside.


No, it made you look silly to bring about this d3345 thing every time. All you talked about the past. TC, EC, JC, Rose, T Thomas, JR,...... list keeps going.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

just tuning into the game, 34-49 denver with 8 left in the second


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We're going to give up 70 in the first half.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2 kirk to's right off the bat


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

THAT is our PG for the next 10 years?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gardner is very graceful to the basket


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lozenge wrapper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> Gardner is very graceful to the basket


so was kirk on the way to the bench:lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow Carmelo nice move on noce!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Melo is way too fast for Noc. Nice move to the basket by carmelo, he just abused Noc


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

No duhon or Kirk that possesion. who plays point?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Everybody is playing bad. Not only that, everybody is playing dumb.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> No duhon or Kirk that possesion. who plays point?


looks like gordon or gardner...not like it matters though the bulls can't even get the ball past halfcourt


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The waters part for Thabo down the lane


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo a drive to the lane, nice layup... now a block by joe smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls five ft attemps and 19 by the nuggets


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm liking this Gardner kid.


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Good God, we look horrible. Are we seriously this bad?

And it's amazing Camby got away with both those calls. Good technical Skiles!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gardner got mugged twice- skiles gets a t


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gardner a three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo misses a jumper, no one of the bulls side for the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe Smith picks up his third foul


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

poor defensive positioning leading to easy buckets and fouls. no one grabbing the boards. lackluster effort by the bulls.
only down by 10 though


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Bad shot by Thabo. No rebounder at all around the basket.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

gardner is playing well though and covering JR smith well


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

gardner is doing jack and gets called for a foul, very lame


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i blame this crappy performance by the bulls on the biased refs :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

is A.I. chewing on a damn straw? lol wtf


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

What did Iverson have in his mouth lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

since when is tripping on the court a foul?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

they are calling so ticky tack fouls. that foul on melo was weak


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yay Noah Scores!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bad shot gordon


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Ugly. Ugly. 

Again, I have my serious doubt that this group can get the nojo back this season.

Sure we will probably still make the playoff but I have lost my faith with this Bulls.

This will be huge step back year and Paxon has to think real hard about the path he leads us to.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

that's a mouth guard


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

god must be a yummy straw A.I. has there in his mouth


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

lmao iverson


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

if noah missed that, he was about to get shot


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, we suck as much as Ben Wallace.

I'm not sure this team can hold on until Dec. 15th

What a meltdown of horrendous proportions.

On the positive, Gardner appears to be our new gunner off the bench.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thomas Gardner another shot


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Man if it wasnt for Gardner we'd be down by like 30


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Player I can't stand watching at the moment.

Kirk
Wallace
Thabo
Noah
Gordon
Griffin

That is pretty much entire team. D&$#


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

oops gardner airball hehe


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ugh 
72 points in a half?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

53-72 nuggets lead with 1.1 seconds in the half


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I seriously believe that we need to lay down the law and not have any member of the Bulls play for any national, club or special olympics teams during the summer.

Thabo seems to have regressed.

Kirk has definitely regressed.

Deng has a sore back.

And the only person Wallace can outjump is a wheelchair basketball player.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

chifaninca said:


> I seriously believe that we need to lay down the law and not have any member of the Bulls play for any national, club or special olympics teams during the summer.
> 
> Thabo seems to have regressed.
> 
> ...


Kirk didn't play this year though.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Jesus we have 53 points and still getting blown out??


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

great to see noah out thier,but he shouldn't be shooting.

great to see tobo about thier,but he shouldn't be shooting.

Anyone see the problem.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

41%. For some reason this team cant throw it in the ocean. It's been that way all season long.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Kirk didn't play this year though.



Yeah, he was gonna until he found out he was definitely gonna get cut.

Kirk = seriously overrated unless a guy like Kobe is playing next to him.

Everyone on this team is overrated by Paxson, let alone us on the board.

OR

Loul Deng is the most important player this franchise has had since MJ. That might explain getting blown out by 30 each night.


Nah, we just suck. From the top down, we are very average to below average.

Our Frontcourt couldn't score on $1 drink night.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls playing pretty good so far... lets see how long it lasts... oh god no what was that three for gordon?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

chifaninca said:


> Yeah, he was gonna until he found out he was definitely gonna get cut.
> 
> Kirk = seriously overrated unless a guy like Kobe is playing next to him.
> 
> ...


Hinrich is overrated, he has been for quite some time. I would actually like to see him gone.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich showing signs of life tonight.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk seems to be shooting better


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Lots of energy for the bulls here


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, we only need to go on a 19-0 run to tie this.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2nd foul on kirk


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> This will be huge step back year and Paxon has to think real hard about the path he leads us to.


This is the path Paxson led the Bulls to.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

When Nocioni isn't playing for the Bulls anymore, he's gonna be the top guy on my dirtiest players list.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul and T on Noce? what the?


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Gordon should of drove that time


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Way to pass it out 75 ft away, rather than going strong in the paint


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Stop Shooting 3's!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hahahahha Bad Call On A.i.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Bulls should be taking advantage of this.....


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks like the Bulls have assumed the position they have all season...










Hopefully, they packed alot of this for the trip...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

is Ben Gordon a Puss? Seriously? The dude never drives, never draws a foul.

AI is a man and a player I can respect. If his outside shot isn't working, he goes tot he basket and draws lots of fouls. Gordon, shots from further back when he gets bumped or is missing.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Bulls in jack-attack mode


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I take it back, Hinrich is useless


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

u can play hard d so much u want, but if u cant make open jumpshots u just cant win, a jr smith right now could do wonders for us.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Could someone tell the Bulls that they aren't playing a game of donkey. Shooting from 80 feet out doesn't help. Joe Smith just got rode into retirement


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Stop Shooting 5 Seconds Into The Possession


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dsouljah9 said:


> Looks like the Bulls have assumed the position they have all season...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL looks like my gf earlier :clap2:


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

God lol


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Kirk, Kirk, Kirk, Kirk, Kirk, Kirk, Kirk, Kirk, !!!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

krich is attroicious!!!!!!!!!
bench him for the rest of the night, nxt game as well
he just chucks up threes, nothing else


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nuggets by t20.

Paxson - great job. Skiles, ummm, listen, we were hoping to keep you until Dec. 16th. The day after we complete the give away everything for Kobe deal. However, you are killing that dream. Please punch someone out in the lockerroom. it's apparent that the Bulls have been inhabited by Zombies.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This Game is A Wash


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

lol even after the timeout still jakcing up shots


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> This is the path Paxson led the Bulls to.


You can't deny that path works for a while.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

yeah Skiles, bench Gordon, but not Hinrich. Does Hinrich and Duhon have pics of you with a goat?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nuggets winning 80 -60 there are 5:52 left in the third


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> You can't deny that path works for a while.


yeah, any path works for 16 teams each year. It doesn't make it right.

Nocioni is gonna hospitalize someone.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas is a scrimp compared to other PF's in the league.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> You can't deny that path works for a while.



Chicago Grizzlies.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Hinrich turnover, some random guy on nuggets scores


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich To is pathetic. If Skiles doesn't sit him now, he's either a racist or the worst coach in the NBA. You sit Gordon for so much less.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Aaron Gray Sighting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Kirk has got to go. Period.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Gray sighting


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Suck Wallace to the bench


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, we give up. Can we get our wimps, err, cry babies, err, Bulls tot heir next destination please.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray is in the game, gardner makes a shot


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn, gardner is interesting. Krapper is getting no burn for a reason


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Gardner is mvp for bulls this game


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Which one of you fools bet on the Bulls to stick close enough to win on the points? LOL


Is Derrick Rose the answer?

Is OJ Mayo our guy?

Is anyone dumb enough to take Benedict Wallace of our hands?

Can Pax find more ways to choke this franchise into obscurity again?


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

that shot of wallace in that towel was priceless


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

On a serious note, we have talent. If the talent isn't responding, you only have two choices:

1) dramatic trade (not likely with Paxdorf)

or 

2) Fire the head coach (Can't say I'd be sad to see it happen).

Who's available to be HC for us?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I, too, would rather watch Buck Rogers' Erin Gray than the Bulls these days.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

2 of 14 for Gordon - Yeah, he's a franchise type...............franchise killer maybe


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

chifaninca said:


> On a serious note, we have talent. If the talent isn't responding, you only have two choices:
> 
> 1) dramatic trade (not likely with Paxdorf)
> 
> ...


how about both options. 

I vote for Jim Bean as MVP of this game :cheers:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

They are going to have to fire Skiles.

Either Paxson will realize his flawed ways and change the course of this silly NBA experiment or he'll be gone along with the next coach.

The lotto pick could save us.

Jeez, what a mess. Horrible job by Paxson.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

LOL, Gray and Gardner.

Its like the post rose trade D League days.

Eastern Conference "Contenders?"

LOL. 

Is the Jib Train dead?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Where flawed ideologies catching up to you happens.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The Chicago Bulls- where drunken stupors happen.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Now our the end of the Q play is all about Gray and Gardner?

What a pathetic execution!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i can only laught at how bad the bulls are playing.

nobody can make a bucket


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

Where the jack attack happens


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

JR Smith with another bomb.

Nice one Paxson.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

JR Smith for a three!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Official Jib I A Wash Post 


I hate you Jib. I want you gone. I only care about wins. Jib be Gone.

As I wrote that, JR Smith hits another 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Where turnovers happen. What is with this curse of Sexy Rexy?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Thabo has to go.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

It's funny imo how everyone in the media keeps mentioning the 3-9 start of last season as if the Bulls can automatically switch it on. This Bulls team doesn't look to have any fire and seems to have reverted to the post dynasty days again.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray Is A #%#@^@$^[email protected] Post Presence


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I like what Gray brings.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BeZerker2008 said:


> It's funny imo how everyone in the media keeps mentioning the 3-9 start of last season as if the Bulls can automatically switch it on. This Bulls team doesn't look to have any fire and seems to have reverted to the post dynasty days again.


It's funny how you actually thought the bulls were going back to the dynasty years. :lol:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BeZerker2008 said:


> It's funny imo how everyone in the media keeps mentioning the 3-9 start of last season as if the Bulls can automatically switch it on. This Bulls team doesn't look to have any fire and seems to have reverted to the post dynasty days again.


Wallace is a cancer of non-interested yet highly paid contentment.

Hinrich is sitting on his fat contract.

Gordon and Deng are slighted by their rough handling by Paxson.

The whole team took a gut shot over the Kobe trade.


Like Deng says, they don't win unless they bust their ***, and its hard to conjure up the fire after all these gut shots.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'nm not blaming the coach for this... i mean this is a pro bball team, getting payed millions to play bball, yet the cant score .45.

i mean gordon shots 2-13 how is that skiles fault?????????


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JR stole a noah pass and blew a gimme layup.
i thought Noah was a good passer but he hasn't shown me much


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Fire Paxon, Fire Skile. Cut everybody. I don't mind. 

Sayonara.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

K4ever,

That is sadly true I guess.

Unfortunately, that means we ahve a team of mental midgets, not Jibsters.

So, K4E, who would you replace Skiles with?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> i'nm not blaming the coach for this... i mean this is a pro bball team, getting payed millions to play bball, yet the cant score .45.
> 
> i mean gordon shots 2-13 how is that skiles fault?????????


I agree, this isn't the coach, it's obviously the players. They are playing horrible NOT Skiles


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> i'nm not blaming the coach for this... i mean this is a pro bball team, getting payed millions to play bball, yet the cant score .45.
> 
> i mean gordon shots 2-13 how is that skiles fault?????????


It's not Skiles' fault. Nor was it Cartwright's. But there comes a point where you have to make a change. You can't fire Gordon. paxson won't fire himself. So Skiles is the only fireable person.

Also, Noah is a waste. Dude throws it right to the other team. Paxson should be gone by the end of the season. Heaven forbid we let him screw the pooch on another high draft pick.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice TO duhon


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> It's funny how you actually thought the bulls were going back to the dynasty years. :lol:



Well it said *post* dynasty, but hey if anyone can chuckle during this horrendous game rather than being frustrated/angry then it's all good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was just a terrible turnover. what is he doing?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

You can't fire the players. So are you gonna go 1 win for every 7 loses all season? Is Skiles that good of a coach to let him.......oh wait, he hasn't developed anyone. In fact, I'd say the team has regressed under his leadership this season


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

A point in the paint by Gray. This is what we need as the Bulls. Keep at it Gray.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BeZerker2008 said:


> Well it said *post* dynasty, but hey if anyone can chuckle during this horrendous game rather than being frustrated/angry then it's all good.


My bad, sorry man. I was laughing pretty hard though, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Where do I apply for my NBA league pass refund Paxson?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If there was a game where the bulls had to rely on precision passing, bounce passes and execution, it was this one.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Thabo almost look like scared of handling the ball.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> So, K4E, who would you replace Skiles with?


I'd want a guy from the Phil Jackson school, not the Scott Skiles school.

Someone who could work with a Tyson Chandler and get the most out of him, like the Hornets are doing.

Someone who can work with a JR Smith, giving the team one of the better shooters in the league.

Someone who embraces talent, not is jealous of it and resents it.

Someone who does not live in some Hoosiers, jibby, OWG time-warp.

Let's put these OWGS out to pasture. Send 'em to Florida or Central Illinois or some other place where the OWGs can watch college hoops and dream about the glory years.

I'll have to look at the available coaches and see what's up.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

You know I will admit I don't necessarily support Skiles, not much at all really. I think we could do much better. MUCH Better! But I do think this is more on the players than on Skiles. What do I know though, I'm a noob hehe.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Totally agree K4E, but that list has gotta be small. If there's one out there, we need him.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> You know I will admit I don't necessarily support Skiles, not much at all really. I think we could do much better. MUCH Better! But I do think this is more on the players than on Skiles. What do I know though, I'm a noob hehe.



I agree it's completely on the players to produce.

Also, you are a noob..Just kidding.


Reality is, a major change is needed right now before the season gets out of hand. This isn't about the west coast trip being tough, or injuries, or slow start. This is just flat out being beaten in every aspect of the game of basketball.

So, again, you can't fire the palyers. You can fire the coach and should look hard at the GM as well.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

with 2 quarters of garbage time available, why is/was krypton not getting any playing time?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

chifaninca said:


> I agree it's completely on the players to produce.
> 
> Also, you are a noob..Just kidding.
> 
> ...


oh but i can't be too much of a noob I have a bulls blog :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> with 2 quarters of garbage time available, why is/was krypton not getting any playing time?


who? might as well just let him rot. that way when we sell him we can just claim on yeah he's good we just had a log jam at SF so we couldn't play him.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

gray and noah look like they work well together.Gardner can shot,and should be the 1st guard off the bench.And noah and gray should also play more in meaningful mins.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

seven threes to take the lead woooooooooooooooo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Am I the only one glad these rooks are getting playing time? geez way overdue...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

esw said:


> seven threes to take the lead woooooooooooooooo


If we put in Kirk I'm sure he'd try...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray for the two handed dunk! Good job big fella!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls will drop to 2-8


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

112 - 91 final


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> who? might as well just let him rot. that way when we sell him we can just claim on yeah he's good we just had a log jam at SF so we couldn't play him.


vik krypton is actually a pretty good ball player, hes very versatile. agood role player.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

esw said:


> 112 - 91 final


the rookies actually held their own in there. Here is to Gray becoming a superstar! :cheers:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

At this point right now, I want one of two things to happen

a) The Bulls start hit shots, gel as a team, turn it around as they have the past 3 seasons and get into a top 4 seed in the East

or

b) Continue to lose games to where we will FINALLY get a top draft pick when there is a SUPERSTAR to be taken ala OJ Mayo, Derrick Rose etc.

I'm not one that totally believes you always need a superstar to win championships, it does take a team but a Superstar wouldn't hurt at the Free Line. We are constantly getting outshot at the foul line when we face teams with Superstars, I'm ready for us to have that again.

Damn, 13 free throws to Denver's 32!

Also, if you can add that Superstar leader, go to guy with the players we have already, then we would probably jump to the top of the East.

Each year we had a top draft pick, Paxson has gone with the best available at that slot.

'03 Hinrich at the 7th pick (Was picked due to Jay Williams throwing his career away), That was after the season we went 30-52 and had optimism of the playoffs the next year. Of course Lebron goes 1, Carmelo goes at 3, Bosh at 4, and the guy Paxson wanted and I wanted at 5, DWade.

'04 Gordon at the 3rd pick and Deng was a 7th pick that he got from the Suns. Of course Dwight Howard goes at number 2.

'06 No proven bonafide star yet out of this draft.

'07 Oden of course goes 1 and Durant at number 2.

If the team continues to play like this, we might be looking at top pick hopefully. I really don't want to get into the playoffs as a 6, 7, or 8th seed.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

No defense for this 



> DENVER -- On the court, the Bulls had few answers as the high-scoring Denver Nuggets posted a 112-91 rout Tuesday night at the Pepsi Center to send the Bulls into the Thanksgiving holiday without much to be thankful for so far in the young NBA season.
> 
> Off the court, in the locker room afterward, the Bulls had even fewer answers to explain another dismal performance or their 2-8 record after a 1-3 Western portion of the circus trip.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. These are the days I'm thankful I can't get league pass. Reading about the game is as much fun as thinking about the dental appointment I have coming up.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*while Hinrich (14 points) committed four turnovers, including one where he lost the ball while dribbling it behind his back as he brought the ball upcourt *

WTF? Hinrich can barely hang onto the ball bringing it up normally, why in the world is he trying to be fancy?


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't know if the new forum slogan has been decided yet, but it should be _"pass the K.Y."_


----------

